# squirrel cage blower



## golddie (Nov 8, 2010)

Hi Folks 
I bought this for 7 dollars
I thought they were expensive and they are not think I overpaid 
anyway its not a big loss
I have a few question
1.can I use this for when melting gold I know I cant use it for acid.
2.Where does the smoke gets sucked in and where does it come out
3. can I attach a filter so that the black smoke is filtered and I can catch the gold that's in the smoke
4. This thing doesnt have an on off button 
5.does it need a transformer
6.where do those wires go
7.whats that extra motor (the are 2 motors)
http://img243.imageshack.us/i/45799197.jpg/
http://img217.imageshack.us/i/69171836.jpg/


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Nov 8, 2010)

The air enters in the round opening and exits the square opening.


----------



## Backroads (Nov 8, 2010)

Goldie,
While we''re waiting for the experts to answer, I''ll throw in my experiences. You did'''nt overpay. These can cost from $25 to $90 new depending on the application (attic vents, bathroom vents. kitchen, etc.
I have used these to preheat my aluminum melting furnace, with wood scraps, they have also been used with waste oil using a venturi principle, for melting by others.
I havent'' had success yet, but I''m currently trying to get one to work as a high temp incinerator for metal turning polluted with plastic turnings, but have not had success (well, it did completely burn the pollutants, without the noxious exhaust, but it also burned a hole thru my drum . . .)
At that price I''d even think about using them "sacraficially", designing the fume hood for a quick changeout . . ..there should be $3 to $6 worth of copper in the windings, when it goes.
Good Luck, Tim


----------



## Backroads (Nov 8, 2010)

I also want to add, the voltage requirements should be on that silver tag, on the bigger motor. If it says 115 AC, no transformer needed (just plugs into the wall, in USA). I''ve got tons of switches, from scrappin, I'll drop one in the mail, just for the Karma, if you need one. The extra motor usually opens louvered vents, (like the old window shutters) to keep out outside air when off.
PM your address if you need a switch, 
Tim


----------



## golddie (Nov 8, 2010)

Hi Tim and Barren
Thanks for your help
I must have a switch somewhere around here but thanks for the offer Tim
The voltage is 115 HZ

All the wires have something in the ends like round things 
except for
1 Black and 1 Red wire
Are these the wires I must attach to the switch

Also what do I do with the other wires 

Thanks again


----------



## qst42know (Nov 8, 2010)

You will need to find a wiring diagram. What you may have is a multi speed, or a multi voltage, reversible rotation, or your motor may require a start or run capacitor. 

Far too many variables to just take a guess.

Make and model number and start searching.


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Nov 8, 2010)

golddie said:


> Hi Tim and Barren
> Thanks for your help
> I must have a switch somewhere around here but thanks for the offer Tim
> The voltage is 115 HZ
> ...



Your small motor is a draft inducer motor it pulls the exhaust gases from the appliance and vents them to the outside.

Your white wire is your neutral, your green is your ground, Black is high speed, red medium speed, blue low speed.
You white hooks up to white, green to green, your black from your switch hooks up to your black from your motor. Put wire nuts or tape on the red and blue to cap them off.

Of course one of the experts might want to give an opinion. 8)


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 8, 2010)

Barren Realms 007 said:


> Of course one of the experts might want to give an opinion.


More of an expert than you?!?!?!? Is there such a thing?You do this for a living,If you don't know we are all screwed.


----------



## golddie (Nov 8, 2010)

Hi Barren
Thanks very much for your help

Hi qst42know
You are right about all those details
I will do that another day

But there is one thing I would like to know
If I was to use this as a blower for refining gold how long will it last before it is broken and beyond repair

Also what is the name for the switch that will give me high ,medium and fast speed


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Nov 8, 2010)

golddie said:


> Hi Barren
> Thanks very much for your help
> 
> Hi qst42know
> ...




To answer how long it will last is the million dollar question. It could last 3 months or 3 years it depends on how much you use it.

You will more than likely need to go to an electrical supply house to find a correct switch. There is really no need to get that elaborate with it just get you a single pole light switch and connect your wires the speed difference in the motor should not effect what you are doing and one speed should do you fine.


----------



## Harold_V (Nov 9, 2010)

The worst problem with that type of blower is the squirrel cage. If you move dirty air, especially if moisture is involved, the blower gets plugged rapidly. It will continue to work but eventually starts shedding the litter that plugs the fan. Unfortunately, it sheds it in less than a uniform fashion, so the blower becomes off balance and makes a lot of unnecessary noise and vibrations. 

You must also address the idea that you likely will be using the fan to discharge acid fumes. They will slowly degrade the fan until it fails. 

Harold


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 9, 2010)

I am sure that not everyone has this capability,however for several years I have worked in a pressurized location.Meaning that the location that I process in,has a fan that blows inward,and a window facing away from me.Other than those 2 openings,the location is sealed.Therefore the wind,vapors and all,blow away from me at all times.I do not have to worry about breathing anything in.I moved to a new location a couple of weeks ago,and the new place is a block building that is pretty nice.I am currently working on setting it up like the last place.


----------



## gold4mike (Nov 15, 2010)

Rather than start a new thread for my question I hope you don't mind me tagging along on this one. I'm in the process of building my first hood, using a squirrel cage blower. I intend to try to use the "Venturi effect" by forcing the air through a "Y" to cause suction in the other half of it, so the blower won't contact any acidic fumes.

My blower is marked: Common-white / High-black / Med Hi-brown / Med Lo-yellow / Low-red / Cap-purple. all the wires were cut before I got the blower and there are two purple wires. I have hooked up black, white and ground and when I plug it in it just hums. It doesn't turn. I have tried to help it spin up by turning it, to no avail. I wonder if the two purple wires are to be powered to charge a capacitor, or maybe simply hooked together. 

Do any of you HVAC guys have an answer for me? Is my blower motor bad?


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Nov 15, 2010)

Sounds like you just need a capacitor. The name plate might tell you what size you need. If not get the motor info and I will see what I can do for you. Or call your local supply house and get one.


----------



## qst42know (Nov 15, 2010)

If you find the capacitor size you need post it and I'll see what I have.


----------



## rusty (Nov 15, 2010)

Basic parts list that I'm using to make my fume hood.


----------



## gold4mike (Nov 16, 2010)

Barren - thanks for the reply. I need a 7.0 MFD, 370 VAC capacitor. We have several supply houses in the area so I'll try to get one on my lunch break today.


----------



## qst42know (Nov 16, 2010)

If you didn't find what you need I have a 7.5 mfd, 370v.


----------



## gold4mike (Nov 17, 2010)

I got one locally for $5.28. I was told that the 7.5 MFD would work since it's within 10% of the motor requirement. I tried several places locally and online and couldn't find a 7.0 MFD anywhere.

Thanks again for the help!


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Nov 17, 2010)

gold4mike said:


> Barren - thanks for the reply. I need a 7.0 MFD, 370 VAC capacitor. We have several supply houses in the area so I'll try to get one on my lunch break today.



The capacitor will be a 7.5. You should not have any problem finding one. If you need to go to grainger. Your voltage can be 370 or 440 it will not matter. If you go down to a 5 MFD or up to 10 MFD you can have problems at times.


----------

